# Top Shot for sharks in surf



## Reid D (Jul 18, 2021)

I recently bought a Penn Senator 6/0 for shark fishing in the surf. My main line will be 65 pound Power Pro Maxcuatro Braided line. Then I was thinking I need some kind of top shot. I was thinking 60-80 pound mono. I thought 60 so that the braid wouldn’t break, but then I thought maybe 80 because 60 would be to light and cause me to loose fish. Also how long should my top shot be? And is my braid to light?

Anything is appreciated.


----------



## kingfish (Jul 18, 2021)

Braid weight is fine as long as you have enough on there to sustain a long run.  Anything over 10 feet will make some line disappear, but a great hammerhead or a big tiger will melt some line off your reel.  I'd make the leader at least 12 feet, reason being is some sharks like to roll up in the leader and you want something left over for the tail.  The tail is what usually cuts the line.  As far as top shot goes, 30 feet is probably a good length and either 60 or 80 lb will help if the tail is chafing on it.  I'd use 80.  Used to fish for them off the beach on the east coast back in the day.  Still amazed to this day how big some of those fish can get.


----------



## Seanote (Jul 18, 2021)

I would go with a heavier leader for the same reasons Kingfish stated above.  I'd go with 100 flourocarbon.


----------



## Big7 (Jul 18, 2021)

IDK about big casting reels in the surf but...
I LOVE my 6 ought Penn. Put plenty of big off- shore fish in the boat and a few big shark at Dry Tortugas were caught eating all the big Mutton Snapper we were catching. We couldn't bring sharks on board that trip.

I use 40# Ande backer and 50# or 60# Ande main on 3 rods.

50# Ande backer and 80# Ande main on the other 2 rods.

Most times bare. If I get into sharks, I use 150# copper coated steel wire, already rigged, in the tackle cooler.

Works out good trolling and dropping. I'm not that great casting those weight reels, line and bait from shore.


----------



## Railroader (Jul 18, 2021)

Another experienced shark fishing opinion is to fill that 6/0 to the gills with 50# mono, make sure your drag works well, and fish it.

It would take about 8 miles of 65# braid to fill a 6/0, and braid laying on the bottom will wear thru on live bottom, shells, and hanging over a sand bar two.

Me and my bunch tried braid on the beach, and had way too many break offs.  Also, when weed is bad it's a pain to deal with.  A final drawback is that a hard pulling fish can and will pull thin braid down into itself on the spool, and break you off.

Make rigs 12 feet long out of weed eater cord, use circle hooks, and you will catch most fish.

If it makes you feel better, use 3' of metal, and then the weed eater cord, with about a 10 oz. Claw weight (google) sliding on the cord.

A copper pipe claw weight will hold down a 10# stingray bait..

No "top shot" needed or recommended.

Good luck!


----------



## lampern (Jul 18, 2021)

Florida biologists say 80 lb line minimum but don't see why 60 could not work?


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Jul 18, 2021)

I'm with Railroader.


My experience has been that sand bars grind braid in half in no time  (Actually, on the first run from the first big shark).

I'd spool the reel all the way with 50 lb mono.




If you fished from a boat, that's a whole different story.  

I've lost a couple of big 'uns when I was experimenting with braid from the surf.


----------



## The Donk (Jul 19, 2021)

My brother and I have tried several different setups. We found a bunch of weird stuff can happen with 400-500 yds of line out in the water. I'd run the braid if you've already got it on there. I had 80lbs braid and 100 yds of 80lbs mono on my 6/0 and loved it. After fighting a fish for over an hour in the dark its nice to see the  mono come on the reel and know your just about to the bars.


----------



## Reid D (Jul 22, 2021)

The Donk said:


> My brother and I have tried several different setups. We found a bunch of weird stuff can happen with 400-500 yds of line out in the water. I'd run the braid if you've already got it on there. I had 80lbs braid and 100 yds of 80lbs mono on my 6/0 and loved it. After fighting a fish for over an hour in the dark its nice to see the  mono come on the reel and know your just about to the bars.


Do you think 60 pound mono would work just as good?


----------



## Ihunt (Jul 23, 2021)

Reid D said:


> Do you think 60 pound mono would work just as good?




Just go straight mono. Braid is nice if it’s not going to get rubbed by the sand but when that’s a possibility, mono will outdo it every time. And yes, 60lbs will be plenty. 

Now, don’t think you can’t get spooled. If the right fish comes along, it will not really matter what you’re spooled with as the fish is going to take it with them.


----------

